# marijuana withdrawal dp/dr



## onrecovery (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm a college student and I started doing weed 2yrs ago. I've smoked it very moderately over this period. But once last year I ate a weed cookie and I got a panic attack. Ever since then i had a few panic attacks from smocking weed, but then I came home at the end of april and never smoked weed. I started having withdrawal symptoms later. Basically anxiety, paranoia, insomnia, depression......a lot more. And then derealisation and depersonalisation.

My DP/DR started during withdrawal, and my mind has been messed up since then. the symptoms of DP/DR have reduced now at almost 40days, but my vision is very blurred and my memory is foggy, poor critical thinking. I am also very paranoid about several things like being left alone, claustrophobic and also fear being around family and friends. It's horrible.

Someone share a similar experience and how to combat this. I know it will take a while.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

I had a similar experience when i developed DP... About 6 weeks after i stopped smoking weed anxiety and DP kicked in...I was also going through a relationship breakup at the time too and was out of work..So it kinda all took its toll...I experienced alot of paranoia, panic attacks, insomnia etc just like you...The fogginess and poor concentration are part of DP and will pass as time goes by...My DP, Anxiety and depression got so bad i turned to medication...It helped me alot...Im just one of those people who cant cope with DP without medicine..Medicine is not for everyone but if things get really bad its an option...One thing is for sure...Your condition will ease with time


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

I would stay away from the weed from now on too if i was you...Continuing to smoke will only make things worse...I gave up weed altogether and feel much better for it...


----------



## onrecovery (Jun 19, 2014)

thanks eddy. so are you free from dp now....it has eased a lot but it keeps creeping back in occassionally. plus my vision is just so fuzzy now. What medication did you take and how did it help you?
I have already quit weed for good.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ive been taking an Anti Psychotic called Sulpiride in conjunction with an SSRI called Citalopram...They have really helped me for a long time now...They take the fear and obsessions out of the DP...They dont totally eliminate it but take alot of the nasty symptoms away...


----------



## onrecovery (Jun 19, 2014)

how long have you been on dp/dr?


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't wanna scare ya but I've had DP for over twenty years..Having said that it has come and gone at different stages..I've not been really ill for all that time..But I've had chronic DP for different periods during this time..I've had alot of well time too..remember alot of people recover fully..but it takes time and lifestyle changes..ya gotta eat, sleep, exercise properly...Basically take care of urself..reduce stress etc


----------



## onrecovery (Jun 19, 2014)

well it's kinda heartbreaking hearing that.


----------



## onrecovery (Jun 19, 2014)

and was your use of weed longterm or heavy shortterm?


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

I smoked alot for about 4 years


----------



## onrecovery (Jun 19, 2014)

well, I'm gonna have a long road ahead. any tips on improving visual and mental clarity? and did the brain fog completely lift or does it come on and off? sometimes I feel like brain fog and phobias are the only things between me and a healthy living.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

All i can say...is try to eat right, sleep as best you can and reduce stress as much as you can...

The brain fog will lift and the visual clarity will improve given time...


----------

